# Problem With Raising Triton Router To Lock Spindle



## lredhage (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi I am a new subscriber to this forum and i hope someone can assist me with the problem is am having. I just replaced my 2.5 hp craftsman router on my router table which was single speed with a triton tra001 because it had variable speed and i can raise it from top of table. I have used it several times now and it works great, however, today when i tried to raise the router all the way to the top i couldn't get it all way to seat the locking pin for spindle. I shut off the switch and made sure the little safety window was closed over, the depth stop was locked down so that wasn't a problem and i made sure the plunge lock was off so it would go up - i don't know where to go from here. I did contact Triton but they asked if the switch was off. Hopefully someone has had this experience and can tell me how to remedy the issue. 

I really like the router but i am getting frustrated trying to make friends with it....

Larry:cray:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Larry, welcome to Router Forums, glad to see you have joined the forum, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have 
A lot of are triton users are from down under they will joining the forum anytime now.

I sure it is something simple


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Make sure the turret stop is not hitting keeping you from raising it all the way up. Try to loosen the depth stop lock also.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Larry.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Larry.

I understand why the switch being off would make a difference. The router will not go up all the way unless the switch is off ( a safety feature).

If the safety window was closed that should fix that.

The only thing I can suggest, as someone else pointed out, is to make sure your depth stop plunge has not come loose.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome, Larry. I also had this problem and the 'manual' was of no help. First, I assume you removed the plunge spring when you installed it on your table. If not, do so. Second, I found my depth stop was preventing it from coming up all the way. Hope this solves it!
Gary


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

*Welcome*

Welcome Larry. You'll enjoy this site.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Welcome Larry*

I had same problem only once. It turned out that my router had turned from it's proper position under the table after a long period of use. I check it regularly now for being mounted tight in position under the table. Please let us know when you find your solution.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, you might try unplugging your router and rotating the collet so it aligns with the locking pin? If it will not raise all the way to the top then Depth stop rod and the plunge locking lever are the things I would check. And checking to be sure your router is securely mounted would be next. Not meaning to sound insulting by this: Is there any wood shavings blocking the router under the table?


----------



## lredhage (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for all the input, all good suggestions especially since this is a new router for me. However all that has been suggested i have done prior to writing my question. It was suggested that maybe there was some wood that might be blocking the ability to raise it up all the way. I thought that might be a possibility so i pulled the entire table top out and looked and it was clear. There are 2 more suggestions that i will look at. One is making sure my router is locked down tight on the table top, at this point i think it is but i will have to check it out. The other suggestion is my depth stop which is one of the first things i checked and it was locked out, but if one of the stop sets came loose that is a possibility. I will have to check it out and let everyone know what i find. It is somewhat frustrating since it is a new router that i have had less than a month and only used it 3 times now. Like I said in my first missive, i really like the features on it, especially being able to raise it up to change bits. Thanks again for all the input....

Larry


----------



## lredhage (Mar 25, 2014)

*Triton Router Won't Raise All The Way Up.*

Thanks for all the great input guys. I looked at everything that was suggested and everything was as it should have been. I even removed it from the table and tried to plunge it down all the way by hand and that didn't work. The only thing i didn't try was to reset the collate, and as i reflect back on it, the locking pin would line up with the hole ok but it just wouldn't go in so that may have been the issue, but i will keep that in mind for next time if this happens to me again. However, as i said i would keep you updated on any solution i came up with. Well my solution was to put the spring back in, gather up all the stuff that came with it, put it in a box and took it back to Home Depot for a refund. Since they don't carry that unit in the stores i went back online again to Home Depot and ordered another one since they have a 90 day return policy. The reason i got the same one is because most of the reviews i have read were positive and after having used it even just a few times, i really liked it. There are only a few out there that have the ability to raise it from above the table top without an add on raiser. But at least i have a little more knowledge about it now thanks to all of you and your input.


----------



## DSF (May 10, 2014)

*Raising the Triton TRA001 all the way up*

Hi, I'm also a new member, so I hope I'm replying correctly. I also have a Triton TRA001 and have had the same problem. I had some luck with it by: keeping the router plugged in, lowering the bit, turning the router on so it spun for a short period, and then raising it up again (with the power off of course). I'm not sure how much of that was voodoo, but it did seem to work.

DSF


----------



## lredhage (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok here is how I finally resolved my problem after trying everything and ending in frustration, I took it back to Home Depot and got a refund. Now maybe i am a glutton for punishment, but I really liked the Triton router so i was wondering around Menards and they happen to carry the Triton so i picked one up and brought it home. I got it all mounted to my table and hooked everything up and turned it on........ nothing happened. I thought i might not have the power on so i putzed around with it a little more, to no avail so i removed it from the table and plugged it directly in to the wall. Still nothing so i packaged it up and took it back. Strike 2. ... When i took it back to Menards they had only one left that was a display model so i had them plug it in to make sure everything worked and it did so i got it home and mounted it to my table and everything is working as it should. Hopefully this is the end of the story because i really do like the Triton.


----------



## edwarmr87 (May 6, 2017)

I know this thread is 3 years old but I believe I know the cause of your original problem. I recently sold my router table with a Triton 3hp router and I was having problems before I sold it raising the router up high enough for the spindle lock to engage. I felt a lot of resistance when raising it. I checked that the power switch was off and the plastic cover over the power switch closed and it was. No visible saw dust or wood was blocking anything. 
So I took the router off the table and noticed a black plastic cover on one of the metal posts that allow the router to plunge up and down. So I took that plastic cover off (I believe it is held down by a screw) and noticed it was absolutely packed with saw dust and would not allow the router to raise all the way. I cleared the sawdust out and everything worked perfectly. It allowed me to sell it and not feel guilty as well.
I hope this information helps others who have had this issue.


----------



## Andy Bardowell (Apr 23, 2009)

SOLVED, found the culprit. Check the spring cover I'll bet that it is packed with saw dust, mine had about a table spoon of compacted material preventing the spindle lock from engaging. Hope this helps in your case as well.

Triton part numbers...
8 TRA 070 Screw, Rack Post Cap 
9 TRA 342 Cap, Rack Post

Andy


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

As a happy Triton owner, I really appreciate that someone revived this string. I'll know what to check. Seems to me that Stick suggested running a DC hose up to the bottom of the router so sawdust gets blown out the top and won't get into the works. I find sawdust is sometimes the cupret with I think the height is drifting. It may just be a layer of sawdust built up under the workpiece.


----------



## JT738 (Apr 27, 2019)

I ran into this same problem and found another solution that might help someone else in the future. I had been routing pine boards that were still a little wet and I had noticed some dust sticking to the router table but didn't think much of it. Later when I tried to swap bits I couldn't get the lock to engage when I raised the collet. I couldn't even push the collet lock in by hand at first, but once I did I couldn't get it to release again which would be a disaster since the the switch lock would let me turn it on. The wet sawdust had hardenen around the collet locking pin and the hole it moves through. I removed the screw next to the locking pin, removed the spring and plunger assembly, then cleaned out the hole. It works fine now.


----------



## Nilotna (Aug 5, 2012)

I have had the same problem with a CMT (Triton twin), it happens when you press and turn the right knob then the lever that sets the depth activates. Press the center button of the right knob and release the lever that fixes the depth and solved. 
By the way, to work once you have selected the depth you have to activate the depth lever so that the machine does not vibrate.


----------



## jzu (Jun 30, 2020)

I have the same problem. While trying to fix the problem using every ones suggestion it got fixed... Then I tried to lower it manually by pushing the button in and rotating the knob to lower it. Well...... Now the button won't come back out. Ideas?


----------



## MDella (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm fighting this problem too. I'm using the Incra table. I cannot manually reach the lock button when raised to top position because it is blocked by the table. Likewise I cannot raise it enough to engage the lock. So I've been raising near the top and holding the button in while trying to hold the router bit slightly proud of the collet bottom. This takes 3 hands and the collet is tough to tighten when it is a little low of the table top. 
I will try some of your suggestions but I cannot exchange it because it is beyond the warranty period.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @MDella


----------



## MDella (Jan 9, 2021)

Turret stop was doing it. I gave my self a big slap on the head. 
That worked so well I decided to adjust my Jet belt/disk sander. I did that wo well that it won't track anymore !! If it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## JohnTF (Mar 25, 2021)

Well I have this problem with a brand new Triton MOF001. It can't be sawdust because I haven't even used it yet. ☹


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @JohnTF


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum John. someone will respond taht has a Triton soon I'm sure but Customer Service is one place I always try 1st if answers don't come soon.


----------



## Daqve (9 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Larry.
> 
> I understand why the switch being off would make a difference. The router will not go up all the way unless the switch is off ( a safety feature).
> 
> ...


----------



## Daqve (9 mo ago)

Dang I love the internet. Years later I have the same problem and I get an instant answer. I may have to spend some time here and see what else I'm missing.


----------



## ronkan (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like this thread will continue until Triton makes some changes to the design of the very popular router. I like mine but ran into the old "can't raise the spindle enough to lock or unlock the collet.
The solution that worked for me provided immediate relief. Thanks to everyone who made suggestions. Listed below is not my idea but credit where credit is due - Andy wrote the solution and even included part number although his solution only take a minute to unscrew the spring cover, clean out the sawdust, and screw the cap back. No need to buy new parts. Thanks Andy

"SOLVED, found the culprit. Check the spring cover I'll bet that it is packed with saw dust, mine had about a table spoon of compacted material preventing the spindle lock from engaging. Hope this helps in your case as well.

Triton part numbers...
8 TRA 070 Screw, Rack Post Cap
9 TRA 342 Cap, Rack Post
Andy
*Attachments*


TritonSpringCover.JPG


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @ronkan , welcome to the forum.

Will check that with my 2 Triton routers, although I have never had that issue in 15 yrs.....

Not sure from that picture, but the spring has to be removed from the router for table use. This is in Triton's instructions. Just have top remember where I stored the springs...LOL


----------



## ronkan (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi James,
Thanks for the welcome.
My Triton is only about three years old and has been mounted in a table the whole time.
I removed the spring as directed by Triton.
Never had a problem changing bits until today.
Very happy to find the solution in this forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @ronkan


----------

